

Selling 150 Early Release Wired in Signs - jkhowland
http://blog.wearewired.in/2015/03/10/selling-150-signs/

======
armadsen
I'm doing the hardware design on this project, and having a lot of fun doing
it. We're excited to have the signs out there for people to start using!

------
BryanBryce
I've used on of these. Really helps _that_ guy get a hint and leave you alone
when you're trying to get work done.

[http://heeris.id.au/2013/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-
interrupt-...](http://heeris.id.au/2013/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-interrupt-a-
programmer/)

------
joshdance
This would be great if you need a way to 'close your office door' in an open
layout office. Nice work.

------
jkhowland
Simple battery powered light that you can use to tell your coworkers to leave
you alone when you need to focus.

